# Pages "proofreading" vs. Leopard Grammar Check



## waiting_for_OSX (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm shocked that Apple's "Pages" word processor has its own built-in grammar checker called "proofreading", when OS X Leopard already has a built-in grammar checker. The team that wrote Pages could have simply accessed the the Leopard grammar checker, and saved themselves a lot of work. At the very least, Pages could give the user the option to choose which grammar checker they would like to use. 

You might be tempted to think that the Pages' grammar checker is better because you paid more money for it however, according to this thread in Apple's forums, at least one user has discovered some obvious cases where the Leopard grammar checker is superior to Pages'.

-----------

quote from Magnus L. Posted: Jan 1, 2008
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=6310665
edits for clarity appear in [ ]

[ Leopard grammar checker ] finds problems with "I is" or "I have did", which Pages' proofreader happily accepts.

At the same time [ Leopard grammar checker ] allows words like "mankind" and "pretty", which Pages' proofreader dislikes. 

-----------

If you would like to try built-in OS X Leopard grammar checker, launch Text Edit from your Applications folder and type some text with incorrect grammar. Then go to the Edit menu, then the "Spelling and Grammar" sub-menu, and choose one of the grammar options.

Has anyone else found examples of Pages' grammar checker making mistakes? Have you tried the same grammar in Text Edit, and what were the results?


----------

